# I Don't Like Playing With Myself



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That got your attention.

I'm a decent campfire guitarist but if no one else around the campfire plays or sings I won't even bring out the guitar. Other than practicing at home I find playing and singing alone to be completely boring. I'll take enthusiastic but tone deaf people over playing alone! A howling dog! Small children! Anything!

Just me?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Have you tried a white noise machine? Or a delay? Man the first time I tried an analog delay was like having a band with me in the room, every musician playing different things!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I did but I couldn't find anywhere to plug it in.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The digitech trio wa made for you!! You'd just have to find a guitar with a plug


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I tried that as well but no matter how high I turned the pedal up I couldn't hear anything.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer to play with backing tracks.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Start writing songs.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I prefer to play with backing tracks.


I prefer to okay with robots.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Start writing songs.


I've tried that but even if there are other players/singers they don't know the words so I end up singing by myself anyways.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I prefer to okay with robots.


Who do your basses belong to again?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm with ya. While I don't have an acoustic. I'm not that into playing alone unless it's just practice or noodling around. I just get bored so easily. You can only go around and around so many times. Having a couple of other musicians to play "off of" keeps me interested.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try fingerstyle. You get a bassline and some accompaniment - you can even make it interesting during vocal breaks.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's getting hard to find an audience these days. When the kids and their families come home for a visit, I'm often sitting in my music room playing by myself while their on the laptops and tablets doing their own thing. "It's not me, it's them"


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Who do your basses belong to again?


It's registered to my cat but really it's mine.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> It's getting hard to find an audience these days. When the kids and their families come home for a visit, I'm often sitting in my music room playing by myself while their on the laptops and tablets doing their own thing. "It's not me, it's them"


I don't want an audience I want participants.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> I don't want an audience I want participants.


I hear ya. If I'm going to a party, I often throw my guitar in the truck just in case someone else plays and wants to jam at the party. It doesn't happen very often. Not enough players around I guess so I leave my guitar in the truck.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm the same way. In most of the circles I find myself in I'm often the only guitarist. I'm primarily a lead electric picker and quickly run out of material.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I coulda swore there was a running joke on ye olde beords about you actually liked to play with yourself quite a bit.... ever since you tried to sell your wank chair in the classifieds.

Also: good thrad!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Dood I'm in the witness protection program stop blowing my cover!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I practice alone every day in order to be able to play with other musicians at least once a week. I'll play with anyone, anywhere, anytime, open mikes, formal jams, informal jams, band practice whatever. For me nothing beats the feeling when you hit a groove with other musicians. Doesn't always happen and when it doesn't it can still be pretty good but when it does all the alone time practicing is worth it.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Put a mic in front of your plug less guitar, into a delay pedal, into an amp, or say you don't want to. Getting backing tracks or playing with the radio is also not a bad suggestion. Stop being a jerk while people try to offer you possible ways out. 

As far as getting participants, have you tried the classifieds? Go to music stores and schools and post little "players wanted" posters? Make friends that plays? 

Theres a lot that can be done to fulfill the need for more noisemakers around you, but they all will start by you


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Dood I'm in the witness protection program stop blowing my cover!


Don't tempt me, it was hard to resist saying more, especially with you almost outing yourself right here:



Guncho said:


> I don't want an audience I want participants.


It's cool, you're just a chill bro, people round here won't judge.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Jamdog said:


> Put a mic in front of your plug less guitar, into a delay pedal, into an amp, or say you don't want to. Getting backing tracks or playing with the radio is also not a bad suggestion. Stop being a jerk while people try to offer you possible ways out.
> 
> As far as getting participants, have you tried the classifieds? Go to music stores and schools and post little "players wanted" posters? Make friends that plays?
> 
> Theres a lot that can be done to fulfill the need for more noisemakers around you, but they all will start by you


A lot of my replies were jokes as I assumed the other poster was joking.

I'm talking about playing around a campfire.

There's no electricity.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seriously, if you can find a regular individual with whom to play, it will light a fire under you to practice alone a little more in order to keep sharp, evolving and participating with him/her. I recommend weekly jams with significant structure, a set list with some room for improvisation and maybe some alternate instruments.

When playing alone, frequency is more important than duration. Short periods make it more bearable, and frequent periods mean your always fresh and relaxed and still well practiced.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Don't tempt me, it was hard to resist saying more, especially with you almost outing yourself right here:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool, you're just a chill bro, people round here won't judge.


Dood I spent years in therapy trying to forget the beards. You're going to cause a regression. Do you really want old Guncho to come out?

;0


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry, I thought you kinda started this thread knowingly.


----------



## M_Schmitt (Jan 4, 2015)

I usually do it all myself to get just what i want. I lay in guitar, then write the drums, add the bass, the redo the guitar and layer it, then add other stuff. Its quite rewarding!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I love using backing tracks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe you need to consume more alcohol. That fixes everything, right?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's certainly worth a shot!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> It's certainly worth a shot!


Pun is intended?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> It's certainly worth a shot!


Pun is intended?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I'm thinking maybe you need to consume more alcohol. That fixes everything, right?


https://lefreakshow.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/alcohol-is-a-solution.jpg


Hmmmmmm, wonder why I can't post pics anymore?


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

fun and music are allways better shared- and much more inspirational, like beer.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Seriously get a few of your musician friends together, beverage of choice, or whatever you prefer, a small set list of songs and just get down to it.

I love playing alone but it's just a lot more fun when you have others to sound board off of! I have been playing in a band for about 1 1/2 years and it's the best situation for learning. At least for me. Sometimes sessions can be shitty because were all having an off day but when you come together and get it right there is no other high in the world that compares to it.

Playing with others more or less forces you to have a regimented practice schedule. We try to do at least one song that is above our skill levels so that it takes us out of our comfort zone. It's one of the best ways to learn and get better. For instance, I am learning Stairway to heaven. I have learned the importance of fingerpicking which I have never done before. It's taken me about a week to try and perfect the intro to the song. I am starting to like what I hear.

If I am alone I will often use backing tracks but I love to sit and do regimented practice drills that I make up on my own. They are usually geared to specific parts of certain songs.

I have so much fun whether alone or with the band. I am just crazy passionate about my guitar and music or maybe I am just plain crazy! lol


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have gone through this many times. The best thing to do is learn 2 or 3 "crowd pleasers" that will entertain a small crowed _and _let them join in (clapping or singing the chorus). Play these two or three songs, then put the guitar down even if they want more. Unless you are really good singer that can actually hold the group's attention and interest, they really just want to have some fun for a few minutes and then get back to talking.

I do "Blister in the Sun" (Violent Femmes), "Ring of Fire" (Johnny Cash), and sometimes "You're So Bad" (Tom Petty) if I am pressed. I am hoping to learn "Sweet Caroline" because anyone who has had more than 2 drinks WILL sing it! These are all pretty simple, are well known, and I don't die inside when I play them. I've learned the hard way that nobody wants to hear me play Neil Young deep cuts 

TG


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm a deep cuts guy for sure. Nothing thrills me more than playing a deep cut and having someone be super happy about it.

I also like it when everyone is participating though.

A good mix is needed!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

In a situation like you describe...you can't have it both ways. If you want participation, it's gotta be common stuff. If you want deep tracks, you're flying solo.

Another thought, if you want some participation, you might consider keeping a few small percussion instruments in your tickle trunk. Just about anyone will tap on some bongos, or shake some shakers or the like...whether they know the song or not.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Actually I think my situation is probably different than most.

I have numerous friends who play and sing so it's not uncommon for there to be two or even three guitars and singers at campfires.

I have other friends who don't play and are kind of tone deaf but will enthusiastically bellow out their favourite songs.

This thread is more about how when you take that away and I'm in a situation where none of those people are there I don't really feel like playing.

Here's a pic from an annual event I attend.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I wish I was one of those guys who could just play and sing for hours by himself and entertain everyone but I just don't find that fun and if it's not fun for me, I don't feel like doing it.

Selfish I guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> .. entertain a small crowed _and _let them join in (clapping or singing the chorus).


Easy song to play, 
everyone always sings the chorus, 
but, tough to remember all the verses.
American Pie.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I wasn't looking for a solution just sharing a thought and wondering if anyone felt the same way.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, some people feel the same way....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I am hoping to learn "Sweet Caroline" because anyone who has had more than 2 drinks WILL sing it!
> 
> TG


BEST
CLOSER
EVER

I don't like the song, but it appears I am in the vast minority here. People love singing that. And it's dramatic, you can stop and restart ad nauseam. 

Played in a couple different bands that closed with that and it just killed. One xmas party we were playing at in a hotel ballroom, people from the next ballroom over came over and sang the chorus when they heard it. It was mega, I shit you not. I didn't know it was that popular.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hate that song. Will not play.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't even know this song! Do I want to?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> BEST
> CLOSER
> EVER
> 
> ...


Sad but true.

Our band has closed with it too - I don't think we've EVER rehearsed it. Pretty easy to have fun with it though.


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey: campfire songs are fun. If you play songs like Whiskey in the Jar, or California Dreaming, or Rolling in my sweet Baby's Arms, or 500 Miles- it's been a while- I've been a Tele player for a while - but I live in Mississauga - pm me in a couple of weeks - I have a sprained wrist at the moment. In the meantime I'll wipe the dust off my old Guild. Don't forget. Folk songs are fun to play.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I wish I was one of those guys who could just play and sing for hours by himself and entertain everyone but I just don't find that fun and if it's not fun for me, I don't feel like doing it.
> 
> Selfish I guess.


I'm just the opposite. I don't play well with others. So, I play with myself. Works for me. Last time I played with someone else they were telling me what chord to play and to play louder, faster and in tune. I put my guitar back in it's case and got very drunk.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I'm thinking maybe you need to consume more alcohol. That fixes everything, right?


Not really except for consuming a lot more alcohol.....and then you start singing. And hitting on someones girlfriend. Or is that just me?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Actually I think my situation is probably different than most.
> 
> I have numerous friends who play and sing so it's not uncommon for there to be two or even three guitars and singers at campfires.
> 
> ...


Looks like a FLH Shovelhead in the back ground. Nice bike.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Looks like a FLH Shovelhead in the back ground. Nice bike.


That's either a Road King or a lawnmower.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> That's either a Road King or a lawnmower.


An FLHR? Hard to say but we'll let the OP answer that.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Actually I think my situation is probably different than most.
> 
> I have numerous friends who play and sing so it's not uncommon for there to be two or even three guitars and singers at campfires.
> 
> ...


 Looks like the barn where the Bandido massacre took place, Shedden, Ontario April 8, 2006.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Not really except for consuming a lot more alcohol.....and then you start singing. And hitting on someones girlfriend. Or is that just me?


Not just you. My band is named The Homewreckers. The name was apparently inspired by some bearded Tele slinger with an affinity for finding attention with unavailable women.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Not just you. My band is named The Homewreckers. The name was apparently inspired by some bearded Tele slinger with an affinity for finding attention with unavailable women.


Good to know I'm not alone.


----------

